

Why You Need To Intern At A Startup - sliggity
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/07/01/one-last-note-from-a-bostinno-intern-7-reasons-you-need-to-intern-at-a-startup-asap/
Excellent advice from an intern that just finished her coop with us.
======
Shenglong
She has _really_ blue eyes/contacts.

Anyway--I've worked at a start up, and at several larger companies. I think
the feeling of not having anything to do isn't a function of the environment
you're in, but how your position was created in the first place. If it's a
structured internship, you'll definitely have something to do.

More, I feel at a start up, more than elsewhere, you need to prove that you're
not a total moron before you'll get any real work; once you do that, you start
getting a lot more responsibility.

------
haldean
I've interned at a few larger software companies and most of this is not
specific to startups. I've met management, worked with geniuses in a
comfortable, laid-back environment, owned my projects (bugs and all) and
learned a ton. This article is most definitely not about "interning at a
startup"; it's about finding an internship at a place worth working, be it a
5-person company or Google.

